# Angus Young / Tony Iommi



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

What brand guitar do both Angus Young and Tony Iommi play?

(without endless googling, does anyone know?)


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Gibson SG.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Sorry, you have answered incorrectly.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Interesting, they both play SG's so there mus be a catch here


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Interesting, they both play SG's so there mus be a catch here


SG body style, not Gibsons.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

They both have signature models from Gibson... so I am stumped


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I should amend this by saying they may play Gibson SG's, and certainly at least did, but they both a have a number of high-end custom SG copies built to their own specs. 

Give up?

Want the answer?

Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I know Tony has some old JayDee SG's that were custom made for him. One of them is still his main axe (the one with the flaking purple finish).

Did Angus have some JayDee's also?

Oh - and Iommi has some custom Patrick Eggle's also. Maybe that's the link...


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Ding ding ding. We have a weiner!!!!


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

c'mon now that is a trick question. they each have gibson signature models and Angus has so many SG's it isn't fit.
in fact his main player is an older LP SG that has been painted black.
i knew Tony had the jaydee but i didn't realise Angus had one as well.


----------

